# Warum keine Tests von Soundkarten?



## freakywilli3 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi 

ich bin nach der suche von Soundkarten habe aber schon lange keinen richtigen Test mehr davon gesehen und auch eine Auflistung fehlt gänzlich warum das eigentlich auch wen es nur 3-4 Hersteller giebt giebt es verschiedene karten. 

Ich würde mir sehr einen Test in der nächsten ausgabe wünschen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2010)

[x] JA, wünsche ich mir


----------



## Naumo (1. Juni 2010)

ebenfalls


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2010)

[X]_Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten_

'Ne komplette Übersicht mit allen Funktionen wär' mal nicht schlecht. Und ob ein Testsample der neuen Creative Labs SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium HD drin is.


----------



## Sutta (1. Juni 2010)

[X]Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten

Hab ich auch schon vermisst.


----------



## Ahab (1. Juni 2010)

[X]Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten

Ist ja schon etwas länger her meines Erachtens, daher wirds doch in der Tat mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Roundup!


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

[x] auch einen Wünsch 

Das ich mal nen richtigen Soundkarten Test gelesen hab ist ewig her. So Suundblaster live Zeiten


----------



## Stealth (2. Juni 2010)

Vermisse ich auch schon ewig.

"Und wenn man gerade dabei ist",bitte folgende Systeme auch gleich mittesten.

Da,abseits der üblichen PC- Marken(Teufel etc.)

-Klipsch HD Theater 500 5.1

-Magnat Interior 5001 5.1

-Canton Movie 120 MX 5.1

-Canton Movie CD 1000

-Canton Movie CD 151


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juni 2010)

[x] Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten


----------



## Hadruhne (2. Juni 2010)

[x] Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten

Geht doch bitte speziell auch auf "kurze" PCIE-Karten ein. Mein PCIE 1* Slot ist nach hinten blockiert. Mein MK-13 Grafikkartenkühler blockt diesen Slot in vertikaler Richtung auch.
Und jetz noch ne PCi Karte kaufen lohnt mMn. kaum.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Nen Test wär ja schon was feines, aber ich bezweifel das PCGH dafür die nötigen Mittel bzw das Equipment hat um verlässliche Tests zu machen.

Soll nicht abwertend gemeint sein PCGH gegenüber, aber ich denke das sie sich auf Hardware spezialisieren werden nicht die nötigen mittel vorhanden sein um Soundequipment zu testen. 

Und soviel gute Gamerkarten gibts nun auch nicht aufn Markt 
Da wären ja nur die X-FI von Creative und Auzentech, und die Xonar von Asus, evt noch die Club 3D Theatron Agrippa. Das sind so die geläuftigsten karten die DDL und oder DTS Connect beherschen was für Spiele relevant ist. Alle anderen karten nuja brauch man auch nicht wirklich testen. 

Von daher ich brauch so nen Test nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

[x] Ich wünsche mir einen Test und Hardwareführer für Soundkarten 

Wäre wirklich ne schöne Sache... Vorallem das Duell Creative vs. ASUS & Dolby-Systeme sowie Headsetklang an Soundkarten ist interessant....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte nichts gegen einen soliden Soundkartentest, aber ich hab bislang noch nie einen gesehen 
Irgendwas fehlt eigentlich immer. Entweder fehlt eine objektive Bewertung der Klangqualität ("XYZ klingt satter" hilft mir jetzt auch nicht weiter, dass kann je nach Höhrergeschmack auch einen erhöhten Basspegel bedeuten) oder es wird nicht auf die Spieletauglichkeit eingegangen (z.B. Umsetzung von EAX-Effekten unter Vista+), die Kompatibilität vernachlässigt,...
Löchrig ist das Testfeld auch sehr oft, vor allem wenn man die Bandbreite des Marktes bedenkt. (Grafikkarten haben zumindest alle das gleiche Ziel, da testet man 10-20 Stück. Soundkarten, von denen die eine zum Spielen, die andere für HiFi Kopfhörer, die dritte für HTPC und die vierte für Musikproduktion gedacht sein kann, werden oft mit 3-4-5 Stück und "Marktübersicht" betitelt...)


----------

